# Glue for Bottle Stoppers



## bchawkins (Nov 7, 2014)

What kind of glue would you use to glue cork onto a wooden dowel (birch and oak) that is going to be used for a bottle stopper?

Also-I have the silicone rubber stops that need to be glued onto dowels as well, what type of glue would be used for those as well?

Thanks for all the help and advice!  The site is awsome and I really appreciate all of the help that I have already received on previous questions.

Brian


----------



## monophoto (Nov 7, 2014)

I would use a clear silicone adhesive for either application.  The brand I currently have is Borden's, but there are others.  

The advantage of a silicone adhesive is that it is totally waterproof, and will stick to just about anything (just try removing any that gets on your hands!).  

One precaution - silicone adhesives typically smell like vinegar - I think they contain acetic acid.  I would allow the adhesive to cure for days before using the stoppers so the smell doesn't migrate into the wine or other liquid in the stoppered bottle.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 7, 2014)

Silicone or epoxy. The kitchen/fridge environment is rough. Give those stoppers a fighting chance!


----------



## bchawkins (Nov 7, 2014)

Just so I am clear-use the silicone for the rubber type.

But about the cork kind?  Would I still use the silicone there as well?

Thanks  for the help!!


----------



## monophoto (Nov 7, 2014)

I would use silicone on either the silicone or cork stoppers.


----------



## bchawkins (Nov 7, 2014)

Got it!!!    Thanks!  I'll go to Lowes tomorrow!


----------

